# 12 Bones



## kosmo (May 8, 2007)

12 Bones in Asheville, NC is one of the BEST around........!!!!!!!!
Almost as good as mine............almost give'em a try!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 9, 2007)

I almost bought 20 acreas in Ashville for next to nothing 15 years ago and decided against it  ... I kick myself for that one all the time!


----------

